# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Suche Fahrrad-Routenplaner

## Nico1993

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal auf die Suche gemacht und wollte einen Fahhrad-Routenplaner finden, weil man sich ja nicht überall auskennen kann und ich mir dadurch vielleicht Wege schon zu Hause genauer planen kann. Ich hab dann schließlich den hier gefunden: www.trax.de/tourenplaner-die-...52579738/index . Kann mich damit aber nicht zufrieden geben, besonders im MTB-Bereich gibt es wenig vorhandene Strecken. Immerhin etwas ok. Ich sollte, glaube ich auch anmerken, dass ich nicht wirklich einen Orientierungssinn besitze. Ich hatte dann schon einige unfreiwillige längere Ausflüge, deswegen bräuchte ich wirklich, wenn ich in unbekannte Regionen fahre eine kleine Hilfe.
Aber vielleicht kennt noch was besseres was mir weiterhilft. Vielen Dank schonmal.

Beste Grüße

----------


## georg

> Fahhrad-Routenplaner


 Ich kenne keinen der wirklich etwas taugt, nicht mal für die Strasse/Fahrradwege. Bei MTB ist die Sache insoferne noch weiter eingeschränkt, dass nur offizielle Wege dort eingetragen sein dürfen. Damit ist eine vernünftige Planung auf Grund der wenigen Wege praktisch kaum möglich.




> Ich sollte, glaube ich auch anmerken, dass ich nicht wirklich einen Orientierungssinn besitze.


 Das ist keine Veranlagung sondern Übung. Mit Karte und Kompass unterwegs zu sein, sollte für MTBiker eigentlich dazugehören. Machs einfach öfter, lass es dir zeigen - es ist keine Wissenschaft, nur Übung.
Außerdem finden Smartphones immer mehr Verbreitung und mit Navigationsapps (sogar google maps funktioniert schon halbwegs) ist das überhaupt kein Problem.
Tip: Das imho absolut beste für Österreich ist derzeit Apemap (für Android gratis mit eingeschränkter Zoomfunktion, 20,- Vollversion) zusammen mit den digitalen Karten von BEV (80,- für ganz Österreich 1:50.000) und ein Verirren ist eigentlich unmöglich so lange du ein GPS Signal bekommst. Also kein Höhlenbiken..  :Wink:  Zusätzlich hast du eine Desktop Software dabei wo du deine aufgezeichneten Tracks ansehen kanns, oder neue einzeichnen und aufs Handy übertragen und..und..und.. blabla.

----------

